# URGENT!!! EBAY B-17 COLLECTION FOR SALE!!!



## Chad2000k (Apr 5, 2006)

My dad is selling a collection of things including a manual, air guage and more at this site under ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/B-17-FLYING-FOR...Z6618847234QQcategoryZ585QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

If your interested please bid, otherwise serious bidders only... Hurry only 22 Hours left!!!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2006)

If his reserve isn't met, I would highly encourage your father to donate that stuff to either the CAF, or any other aviation history organization. It is a good tax deduction and you know it will be preserved for future generations.


----------

